# Glock 26 gen 5 made is USA or Austria?



## Lance319 (May 1, 2020)

I bought my first gun. It’s the gray Glock 26 gen 5. Why does it say made in the USA ? When I see most other glocks even other gen 5s say made in Austria?
Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Because it was made in Gerogia.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance319 (May 1, 2020)

Perfect! Much appreciated


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Lance319, How do you like the Glock 26 gen 5?


----------



## Lance319 (May 1, 2020)

Love it!! Glad I went with the Glock for my first gun! Easy to break down. Lovin it


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My Gen 4 Glock 19 was also made in the USA. Great gun. Shoots great 100% reliable.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

Note, not all of the USA "made" Glocks are made in the USA. I forget what is made where (perhaps someone can remember), but some parts are made in Austria and shipped to the USA while others are made in the USA where everything is assembled (again, for USA-made Glocks), so no Glock is truly 100% made in USA. I want to say the slides and barrels are made USA, but I could be wrong about that. Allegedly they do have the ability, however, to make the whole thing here, but that's just what I've been told.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Everything shows they are 100% the same, same materials, same machinery. 
I have no doubt glock sent quality control personnel from Europe to run and inspect the Human element. 
The human element is of great importance. 
I did an apprenticeship in a machine shop under West and East German machinists. 
Their mindset is a very proud character trait of great workmanship. 
I would get lazy at times, try to skip a step that I thought was unnecessary.
Or just plain tired, quality suffered. 
I never got away with it, they checked my work every step of the way.

I made it, they wouldn't tolerate otherwise 

It was a celebration or a brainwashing that I finally embraced, it was a great feeling.
Their mindset along with their skillset was a VERY PROUD One to witness

Assembly of a gun is more then slapping pieces together. There will
Always be the Human element needed to fit and assemble. 

It was an automatic screw machine called the DAVENPORT i assembled.

Quality started to decline when the old timers started to retire.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

So, which is better? an Austrian made Glock, a USA made Glock, or the hybrid?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think quality is gained, the question is ,
How much quality is lost ? 
Glock has gone through tremendous processes to simulate their products production along with quality.

https://smallarmssolutions.com/home/glock-austria-vs-glock-usa-made-pistols


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There's not much information about the personnel that are relocated permanently or temporarily to these foreign manufacturers that have set up shop in the USA.
Same goes for the foreign car manufacturers, Honda, Toyota, etc. 

Setting up shop in the USA isn't all about parts, machinery, etc. 
Personnel plays a big role in maintaining a products reputation.


----------

